# Sparky Had her baby's



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

So I had the kids stay home friday because I need to can this weekend so I needed the kitchen spotless and germ free. So at 3:45 I get a text message from them that Sparky has a baby. WHAT!! No way. I call home and was told Yeah she has two baby's. Holy crap! She didnt have much of a bag this morning and showing know signs of labor. She looked like she had another month to go. So, she is related to her daddy Ex. so I bred her to my girls friends buck who is Nubian/Alpine. I think I made a mistake. She is Boer and they are dairy. They are hungry all of the time. I might have to bottle them a couple times a day until she can feed them on her own. Boy and girl. And of course the boy is the one with the blue eyes. Ohh well. Boy first two than girl next to then the both of them. Enjoy.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh they are wonderful! Enjoy them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Adorable little kids!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwwwww :kidred::kidblue:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So cute ! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If you ever get tired of them just send them my way! Cuties!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

too sweet ..congrats


----------

